# Please help :(



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

well guys. i have no idea what is going on but i cannot power my subs for some reason.

all of my wires is connected correctly to my Audiocontrol LC2i (tapped front speaker wires for signal) and RCA going to highs amp and RCA going to lows amp.....

for some reason my sub amp isnt getting any signal at all. its not the amp because this is the second amp i tried (brand new)
i tried switching hte rcas and they both work for the highs amp, i also tried the sub output in the lc2i to the highs amp and it still worked so i know that output is working...

Its not the audio control unit because i also tried two seperate units (my friend has an LC6i and stilld oesntr work)

Not sure what happens but when i turn the gain up on the hifonics brz 2100 the amp goes into protect mode (while producing no sound)

Not sure what the deal is here this never happened to me before i sent my LC2i out for repair.... i never touched any wires and re-checked all the wires but still cannot get the freaking sub to work 

i honestly do not know what is going on



the thing is i had my other sound system working perfectly fine, last month i sent out my audiocontrol unit out for repair and then i got it back and no sub working


ON THE OTHER HAND!!!!!!!!

THE LAST TIME I HAD A SUB WORKING WAS BEFORE MY SOUNDSTREAM TARANTULA AMP GOT MESSED UP!!!!

my car battery was dead and i heard a popping boom sound from my subs and thats when my amp went into protection mode..... (the old soundstream)

anyone have any ideas? maybe my headunit is messsed up not giving the full range of signal anymore?


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Check the amp. Does it have a master slave switch? If so make are its set to master. Check you filters. Make sure they are set correct and not too high or low. Is the amp on? Status led lit up?


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

RByers said:


> Check the amp. Does it have a master slave switch? If so make are its set to master. Check you filters. Make sure they are set correct and not too high or low. Is the amp on? Status led lit up?


yep,. i have a hifonics brutus 2100 and its set to master (the slave)

i cant even get any signal man! (without my subs even being connected)

the amp is on and working, my lc2i is on and working (i tried 2 differnt line out converters from audiocontrol)

for some reason when i turn the gain to like half it goes into protect mode. 

im not really sure this is VERY frustrating


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

As stated above..Id check to make sure the LPF switch is on, and not HPF for starters,and your HU for Sub Out setting also


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

RoyalBlue08 said:


> yep,. i have a hifonics brutus 2100 and its set to master (the slave)
> 
> i cant even get any signal man! (without my subs even being connected)
> 
> ...


If it is working, and when you crank the gains up, you could have an issue with your sub/wiring configuration,and also a bad ground ,couple things to consider.Id check the wiring configuration on the subs to make sure you have the ohms load correct for that amplifier to run at


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

theres no hpf on the amp, only a lpf and sub sonic. the lpf is set to like 80hz or so, subsonic to around 25

this doesnt make any sense man


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

audiobaun said:


> If it is working, and when you crank the gains up, you could have an issue with your sub/wiring configuration,and also a bad ground ,couple things to consider.Id check the wiring configuration on the subs to make sure you have the ohms load correct for that amplifier to run at


no its not working (well the AMP is ON, but there is no SIGNAL coming out to my subs so my subs arent even connected right now, with my subs DISCONNECTED it's still shutting off (protect mode when i turn the gain up past half without anything connected to the amp besides teh RCA input

you guys think it could be a head unit problem? i will take out my ground and re connect it, but i dont think its a ground issue because the amp is on

although i did not sand down the chassis where its connected to but i had 2 other systems connected to the same bolt and they were both perfect


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

When you got the popping sound from the subs at that one point earlier, you could have damaged a voice coil on one of your subs also??


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you have a head unit? (aftermarket) I'm assuming factory head unit. But I'm not familiar with the line out converter you have. Have you tried hooking the sub channel to the rear speaker line? Does the LOC have it's own gain settings? A ground wire to hook up? Post a link to it if you would.


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

audiobaun said:


> When you got the popping sound from the subs at that one point earlier, you could have damaged a voice coil on one of your subs also??


no that was with the old subwoofer and that subwoofer is still fine i have it in my boat

also this is a new amplifier im using not the old one

i bought a precision power black ice bk 1800 from sonicelectronix and it had this same problem, so i returned that cuz i thought it was defective and bought the hifonics brutus and now its same problem again

this is a completely new system from power and ground wires, to subs to amp


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

have you tried to bypass the audicontrol unit yet from straight hu rca out to the amp just to see if it may be the sub section on the audiocontrol unit(dont even hook it up,just bypass for testing??


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

RByers said:


> Do you have a head unit? (aftermarket) I'm assuming factory head unit. But I'm not familiar with the line out converter you have. Have you tried hooking the sub channel to the rear speaker line? Does the LOC have it's own gain settings? A ground wire to hook up? Post a link to it if you would.


audiocontrol LC2i is what i have for a LOC (its a digital sound processor as well)

and yes it has its own gain adjustments for the speakers and the sub outputs,
here it is
AudioControl LC2i (lc2i) White 2 Channel Line Output Converter (LC2/i)

the ground for the LOC is connected to the ground of the highs amp and the 12v is connected to the power (12v of the highs amp also) 
ive had it connected liek that for 7 months and worked fine then i sent it out for repair and they replaced the entire unit for another issue that i figured out had nothing to do with the lc2i unit but yeah...

i have factory headunit


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

audiobaun said:


> have you tried to bypass the audicontrol unit yet from straight hu rca out to the amp just to see if it may be the sub section on the audiocontrol unit(dont even hook it up,just bypass for testing??


i have a factory headunit otherwise i wouldnt be using the lc2i lol

the factory unit doesnt have any rca outputs its a 2008 honda accord LX


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

audiobaun said:


> have you tried to bypass the audicontrol unit yet from straight hu rca out to the amp just to see if it may be the sub section on the audiocontrol unit(dont even hook it up,just bypass for testing??


also i tested both RCA outputs on the LC2i for my speakers and they both work on the main output RCA and the BASS output RCA, they both give my speakers sound so im not sure


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Just a thought but I throw money away a lot. Lol. Could you run to Walmart and buy a cheap scosche line out converter for like $20? Could just try that and if it solved the problem it's the audiocontrol piece. Positive the settings are correct or set to sub on the LC2i? Does the amp itself have a high level input?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Go buy a phono to RCA cable for 4$ and plug your phone into the amp... does it work?

If not, look at the amp, if so, look before the amp.. 

Simple


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

RByers said:


> Just a thought but I throw money away a lot. Lol. Could you run to Walmart and buy a cheap scosche line out converter for like $20? Could just try that and if it solved the problem it's the audiocontrol piece. Positive the settings are correct or set to sub on the LC2i? Does the amp itself have a high level input?


well my lc2i unit is brand new ( i have a brand new motherboard in it)

and my friend has an un-opened audiocontrol LC6i that i tried to use and still the same thing 

so something is happening between the LC2i unit and the rca input of the amp (it does not have a HPF on it if thats what you mean lol

hifonics BRZ 2100.d


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Go buy a phono to RCA cable for 4$ and plug your phone into the amp... does it work?
> 
> If not, look at the amp, if so, look before the amp..
> 
> Simple


im gonna go tomorrow to radioshack and buy that plug and will check it out!

that will eliminate all of my problems if it works and will have to be something with my headunit or somehow the wiring

if it works i think i will buy a new pioneer headunit double din


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Try what Aaron said.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

RoyalBlue08 said:


> i have a factory headunit otherwise i wouldnt be using the lc2i lol
> 
> the factory unit doesnt have any rca outputs its a 2008 honda accord LX


LOL sorry..when I think of AudioControl,Im thinking of a preamp.You have the rear wiries hooked up for sub out on the converter/rt/left?You say?


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

audiobaun said:


> LOL sorry..when I think of AudioControl,Im thinking of a preamp.You have the rear wiries hooked up for sub out on the converter/rt/left?You say?


what? lol

the only way to hook up the lc2i unit is by tapping into the factory speaker wires for signal and send those wires (right and left) into the lc2i unit.... then frm there just take RCA's to each amp (one for highs and for sub) and thats it


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

RoyalBlue08 said:


> what? lol
> 
> the only way to hook up the lc2i unit is by tapping into the factory speaker wires for signal and send those wires (right and left) into the lc2i unit.... then frm there just take RCA's to each amp (one for highs and for sub) and thats it


Right a LOC/Line Out Converter..AudioControl make several Xovers/preamp eqs,and have for years,is what I thought you were talking about at the beginning,not asking about an LOC,or a stock HU..Those LOC can be a PITA at times,ive had to run to all High level inputs before,and took some time doing so, as I had an issue with the RCA out on them.I dont even mess with them anymore,I just do a HU with min of front,rear/sub out rca now,can be had cheaply, and be less of a hassel


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

so what is the verdict???

i bypassed the headunit and everything that had

i plugged in my iphone with an rca directly into the amp and it played VERY low and when i barely turned on the volume to like 1/4 of the way it goes into protect mode... my power wire is very secure and my ground wire i just took it out completely, sanded down the chassis more and reconnected very tight.... so now what could be the problem? 

this is the second brand new amp i tried from sonic electronix completely sealed and both the same issue... so theres 2 things its either somehow the amp again, or the power and ground cables, which makes no sense at all for it to be the wires, i just re-checked the fuse and re-did the ground (0 gauge wire) and i have the big 3 upgrade done too, i checked the voltage AT the amp by plugging in my DMM probes to the 12v power wire and the ground and it said the amp is recieving 14.2-14.4 volts

any ideas guys before i pull the plug on this and pay shipping for a new amp again


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

disconnect the sub, or put ANY old speaker you have lying around on the amp (gain all the way down of course) Does it go into protect? 

The sub could be bad or hooked up with too low of an ohm load for the amp, putting it into protect.. 

Hard to say..


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Just adding to what was said. But it does sound like a speaker is bad or coil. Or wiring is grounding out between the amp and speaker or the speaker terminals themselves.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, what size power wire are you using?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

cruzinbill said:


> Also, what size power wire are you using?


Irrelevant if he's not popping fuses..


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Irrelevant if he's not popping fuses..


He said he doesnt have a sub hooked to it tho, if he has somthin silly like 10g for power I could see it going into protect all the time. Either way there has to be somthin not being told. 

It doesnt make sense that with no sub he is having multiple amps going into protect, the fact that its still doing it with an ipod thru an aux adapter makes me think it has to be a wiring issue. I mean theres litterally nothing else.


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> He said he doesnt have a sub hooked to it tho, if he has somthin silly like 10g for power I could see it going into protect all the time. Either way there has to be somthin not being told.
> 
> It doesnt make sense that with no sub he is having multiple amps going into protect, the fact that its still doing it with an ipod thru an aux adapter makes me think it has to be a wiring issue. I mean theres litterally nothing else.


come on lol, you guys think i would put a 10 gauge on a 2100 watt amp?

im running knukonceptz 0 gauge for power and ground.


i mean it still makes no sense though, how can it be a wiring issue when i have it connected through the aux adapter, i know how to wire a system, i've wired up 5 different car systems and my boat. power wire from + battery terminal to 12v amp terminal, then ground from chassis to ground terminal. only thing i can think of is maybe the fuse is somehow messed up? even though it looks perfectly fine?

im getting a new amplifier though so well see what happens, if the same thing happens to the new amp then i know its something with my car, or my battery not giving enough strong current or something, im not really sure this is such a mystery, its obviously not my headunit or LOC so thats out of the question. it leaves it to three things (the amp again is messed up, the battery is not good enough, or the inline fuse for my 0 gauge)...

you know what, im gonna try disconnect my 4 gauge and alt to + terminal of battery wires to see if it has something to do with that. i have 3 wires (0 gauge to hifonics brutus 2100 amp, 4 gauge to highs amp and 0 gauge big 3 upgrade alternator wire)

see image here


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

I wasn't sure how u had it wired as I've never seen it. Im just pulling at straws here for to it is an extremely odd situation. Hate to say it but I hope its another bad amp. If not then no clue since u already said the wiring is good


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

cruzinbill said:


> I wasn't sure how u had it wired as I've never seen it. Im just pulling at straws here for to it is an extremely odd situation. Hate to say it but I hope its another bad amp. If not then no clue since u already said the wiring is good


i really hope its the amp as well. im giving sonicelectronics one last chance to send me a new amp otherwise im getting a full refund and getting a new amp from somewhere else


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive never had any issues with SonicElectronix and the products.Do you have an HO alt??Or still running stock,and do you run one battery, or two batteries??


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm running stock alt and battery but with 0 gauge big three. But still I know I need another batter or HO to run at full potential but it doesn't matter that nothing is even working even at the gain all the way at min


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Buy.com - Amprobe ACD-20SW Swivel Clamp Meter

Know anyone with an amp probe (clamp on )?

I would like to see if the sub amp works with the other 2 disconnected, then with one more of them connected, and then finally with all of em connected.

I am thinking there may be too little pressure ( voltage ), or not enough flow { amperage }.

I think you may need to beef up your power supply end.

But yeah, I'd try the sub amp in a friends car, try his working amp in your car and see if the problem is only present in your vehicle.


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know anyone with a clamp meter, how is that different from a DMM? 

And Oliver hat do you mean with the other 2 disconnected? My subs? They weren't connected. Did you mean the other 4 gauge wire on the battery? Disconnect that to see if that allows more flow to the sub amp?


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Oliver said:


> Buy.com - Amprobe ACD-20SW Swivel Clamp Meter
> 
> Know anyone with an amp probe (clamp on )?
> 
> ...


Alt,and/or battery issue could be the culprit as well


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

RoyalBlue08 said:


> I don't know anyone with a clamp meter, how is that different from a DMM?
> 
> And Oliver hat do you mean with the other 2 disconnected? My subs? They weren't connected. Did you mean the other 4 gauge wire on the battery? Disconnect that to see if that allows more flow to the sub amp?


with a clamp on style meter, you can see how much current is flowing in the individual wires. ( under a load, or with the system operating ).

1 amp connected at a time.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

RoyalBlue08 said:


>


 
Is that an AGU or ANL fuse holder there??


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

audiobaun said:


> Alt,and/or battery issue could be the culprit as well


My other amp and everything works fine an it runs on 14.4 volts with my other amp


----------



## RoyalBlue08 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Is that an AGU or ANL fuse holder there??


No clue how can I tell? It's a knuknoceptz fuse holder that came with m wiring kit it's 250 amps I believe anl


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

When solving problems you need to narrow down the possibilities.

Just connect up suspect amp and see if it goes into protect mode.

If yes, then return refurbished amp that was sold as new.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

Oliver said:


> Buy.com - Amprobe ACD-20SW Swivel Clamp Meter
> 
> Know anyone with an amp probe (clamp on )?
> 
> ...


Most clamps are AC amps only which wouldn't do any good. A DC current clamp is very pricey.


----------

